# 350U Diesel Part?



## TDK (Feb 8, 2004)

I am looking for the bands that attach the final fuel filter on a 350 diesel. Part numbers are: 368289R1 & 368288R1. It takes two of each . Any help appreciated!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

David, try JP Tractor Salvage www.jptractorsalvage.com they specialise in Farmall and IH.


----------

